# Soul Calibur 3-Anime Custom Characters



## Moritsune (Feb 26, 2006)

just as the title suggests, i've made several anime based characters and am going to share them. i will of course do requests for anyone who isn't an asshole about it, just give me ample time and it'll be done.

*please don't recycle this thread until all visitation ceases, or until some asshat comes in here and spams it up which will have to be negged*

kk, for the first 2 characters i'll post-Ichimaru Gin, and Kurosaki Ichigo(note:they both have the same outfit configurations, but the hair will be different. when the differences arise the first value of color or style will be in Blue signifying Gin, and red for Ichigo(black for colors and styles means that both are the same). also note that while Gin should be a samurai class, Ichigo should be a sword master due to his bankai.)

Hair-Medium Hard-(28,17) (6,19)
M. Torso-Nobles Robe-(1,27)
Waist-Dougi Obi-(1,14)
U. Legs-Samurai Pants-(1,27)
Socks-Tabi-(1,14)
Feet-Straw Sandals-(9,23)
Eyebrows-(28,17) (6,19)
Lips-(3,05)
Eyes-not quite sure, pick your own
Skin-(5,17)
Face-9 3

(note: to make hollow Ichigo in Ichigo's world just invert the colors of his clothes and make his skin pale white. make his eyes yellow, and add the demonic mask if you want)


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 26, 2006)

Oh cool.  I see you got it started.
Hmmmmm I wonder if you could make Xellos


----------



## Moritsune (Feb 26, 2006)

give me a stock and i'll do my best


----------



## simple_be (Feb 26, 2006)

i have to try that...i have the game since middle of december and i only played a bit lol

i remember i made a roronoa zoro...but of course only with 1 sword bah :|


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm gonna make Guts!


----------



## Ulquiorra (Feb 26, 2006)

Could ya make a Faust VIII?  I tried earlier, but couldn't do it.


----------



## n8dogg (Feb 26, 2006)

Bah, the creation is so limited in SC3... especially compared to other excellent character creation modes like the one in Smackdown VS Raw 06.

But you can find character creation "recipes" for SC3 easily enough if you just Google for 'em.


----------



## Masaki (Feb 26, 2006)

simple_be said:
			
		

> i have to try that...i have the game since middle of december and i only played a bit lol
> 
> i remember i made a roronoa zoro...but of course only with 1 sword bah :|



Make him into a Pirate Class and give him Soul of Cervantes.  Two swords > One sword.


----------



## Moritsune (Feb 26, 2006)

Faust II said:
			
		

> Could ya make a Faust VIII?  I tried earlier, but couldn't do it.


i can try, any requests require a stock unless they're from Naruto or Bleach


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Feb 26, 2006)

yo, could you try and make Vicious?


----------



## Moritsune (Feb 26, 2006)

ah, from Bebop? i know his hair won't work out, and his outfit may not, but i'll do my best if you'd like


----------



## RockLee (Feb 26, 2006)

Pictures, please.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Feb 26, 2006)

sure, thanks...id love a Legato Bluesummers themed dude as well...coolest character in Trigun bar none...


----------



## Moritsune (Feb 26, 2006)

sorry Lee, i can't do screenshots currently, and i'll prolly have Vicious up tomorrow


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2006)

Smoochy the Rhino said:
			
		

> I'm gonna make Guts!



That's the first one I tried to make!

I actually got a decent semblance of Guts with it too, with my limited pallete.

I don't remember what all I did, but I am pretty sure it was the monk class or whatever.


----------



## simple_be (Feb 27, 2006)

Masaki said:
			
		

> Make him into a Pirate Class and give him Soul of Cervantes.  Two swords > One sword.



hm..i made 2 version..1 of swordsman and 1 of pirate.. i have to see if i can or have the soul of cervantes.


----------



## Ulquiorra (Feb 27, 2006)

here's some pics of Faust!!





Pretty cool, huh? Ya, he uses a scythe in battle.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Feb 27, 2006)

i see nothing...


----------



## Moritsune (Feb 27, 2006)

Vicious

All clothing for Vicious1,27)

Hair-long straight-(1,06) to (1,08)
M. Torso-Cloth Shirt
U. Torso-Magician's Coat
U. Legs-Slacks
Socks-Cloth
Feet-Leather Boots
Face-9
eyebrows-(1,08)
eyes-(26,20)?


i'll have faust up tomorrow


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Feb 27, 2006)

thanks a lot...


----------



## Moritsune (Feb 27, 2006)

no problem. and about Legato, i really don't think he'd work out at all, i can try to make him tomorrow as well, but don't expect much from it


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Mar 8, 2006)

with one is ichigo the red or blue


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 8, 2006)

Ichigo is the red




Legato and Faust are gonna be posted now

*Legato*
Hair-medium length-(24,25)
L. Torso-Undershirt-(25,26)
U. Torso-Magician's Coat-1(1,14) 2(1,14)
Arms-Knuckle Gloves-(1,27)
Waist-Pirates Belt-(2,07)
U. Legs-Slacks-(25,26)
socks-cloth-w/e
feet-leather boots-(1,27)
Face-4
Eyebrows-(24,25)
Eyes-(10,22)?​
*Faust*-Saint
Hair-Medium Hard-(10,21)
U. Torso-Magician's Coat-1(1,14) 2(1,14)
arms-leather gloves-(1,14)
U. Legs-Leather pants-(1,27)
socks-cloth
feet-light long boots-1(1,27) 2(23,20)
face-2
eyebrows-(10,21)
Lips-(29,24)
eyes-(23,23)


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Mar 13, 2006)

i really really like the idea for this thread i hope this goes well for you


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 13, 2006)

thanks man, i'm hoping so too, but it seems that either most everyone doesn't come into the video game section or just don't have the game


----------



## Reaper-Anko (Mar 17, 2006)

where is the soul caliber 3 stuff?? *ish confused* I dont get it!!


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 17, 2006)

basically, this is a thread where you ask me to create an anime character on Soul Calibur 3, and then i do the best that i can to make it


----------



## Reaper-Anko (Mar 17, 2006)

well I just made a character on soul caliber 3!!!! ill explain it for you later but for now I have to go cya later gater!!


----------



## Reaper-Anko (Mar 18, 2006)

ok then ^__^ Ill describe my character to ya then... hmm let's see...ok... she's a dancer character. She wears a black coat with a dragon design on  the front and a dark grey shirt underneath that. She is wearing baggy black pants like Mitsurugi's and she wears kung foo shows (hehe) She wears a blood red belt.  She also wears a dark red muffler over her mouth. Im sure you know wut the muffler looks like if youve played the game. She has pale grey eyes almost white and bright red lips.  Her hair is short messy and poppy red. Plus it is covering her left eye, since she has a scar there from fighting seigfreid. ( she also thinks hes sexy XDXDXD I dont know why you need to know that but o well) well ya thats my character!! WOOT!!


----------



## Portaljacker (Mar 19, 2006)

Can someone post a site to try these out to see what they'll look like?


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 19, 2006)

Link_74 said:
			
		

> Can someone post a site to try these out to see what they'll look like?


ah, you mean to take screenshots of them and then post them on the web? if so, i'm unable to do that at the moment, but i can guarantee that the characters that i have posted are as close to the originals that you can get on SC3 (excluding some of the eye colors)


----------



## Reaper-Anko (Mar 22, 2006)

sweet!!... I would drawn and scan my own characters but.... alas I have no fuckin' scanner...T___T evil.... anyway!!  does that mean ull make my character? ^__^?


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 22, 2006)

i don't think you understand, i make anime characters, or characters that i can have pictures of. if you want to make a custom character it's better to do it yourself


----------



## Reaper-Anko (Mar 24, 2006)

*sighs* ...I dont get it. curse you LOL so basically.... you just make random anime characters.... but I still have to tell you about the character right? or do you just like... customize already made characters in the game?? ...god I am dumb lolLOL


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 25, 2006)

basically it's like this, you pic a character from a series of anime or manga, send me a picture (if the pic is in black and white tell me the colors of everything or you'll get a color scheme i choose), then i do the best i can to make the character. if i don't have a picture to base the character off of, i don't bother trying it


----------



## Reaper-Anko (Mar 25, 2006)

o ok! I get it! ^__^ ill go find a pic  LOL or ill send you a liunk to one..>_> I have alot...gimme a sec


----------



## Reaper-Anko (Mar 25, 2006)

ok heres pic LOL it isnt from any famouse anime... but its a pic right lol... when you make her can you make her have red hair and grey eyes?  pwease?


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 25, 2006)

i'll do my best on it


----------



## Quoll (Mar 25, 2006)

Can you make a Yoruichi, Rangiku, and/or Kukaku? If I need to provide stocks...

I'll settle for a better Saber design tho. Mine sucks.


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 25, 2006)

Rangiku, doesn't ring any bells.......you should've said Matsumoto. and yeah, i'll try making them tomorrow. I'd usually be able to tell you if they're possible or not before hand, but i've never made a custom female, so we'll just have to see what the finished products are

EDIT: stocks would be appreciated though, i can't go entirely off of memory on these ppl you know...


----------



## Quoll (Mar 25, 2006)

Hmm. Let's see if I can find fully clothed pics of em.

EDIT 1 - 
*Spoiler*: _Rangiku_ 



can probably use your Ichi/Gin xept for that pink thing she wears.




EDIT 2 - 
*Spoiler*: _Yoruichi_ 



Had to steal this from the FC section, hair can be black or purple




EDIT 3 -


----------



## MS81 (Mar 25, 2006)

I made guts has any1 made guts from beserk yet?


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 25, 2006)

i made him with his Berserker armor on *points to avy and sig*


anyway, i made all 4 of the characters that were requested, here the come.


*Yoruichi*: (skin color is as good as i could get it, though i know that someone else may be able to get it a bit closer)

Hair-Low Ponytail-1(1,27) 2(1,12)
L. Torso-Body Suit-(1,27)
M. Torso-Samurai Robe-(7,20)
Arms-Leather Braces-(1,27)
Waist-Dancer's Sash-(1,27)
U. Legs-Underpants-(1,27)
Shoes-Type x Boots-(1,14)
Face-4
Eyebrows-(35,24)
Skin-(3,15)

*Kukaku*:
Head-Pirates Bandana-(1,14)
Hair-Long Hair Type X-(1,27)
L.Torso-Thief's Bustier-(36,25)
U.Legs-Tight Skirt-(1,14)
Feet-Taped Boots?-(1,27)
Face-8
Eyebrows-(1,27)
*
Matsumoto*:
Hair-Long Hair Tied-1(7,19) 2(w/e)
M.Torso-Linen Robe-(1,27)
Waist-Prayer Sash-(1,14)
U. Legs-Baggy Pants-(1,27)
Socks-Tabi-(1,14)
Shoes-Straw Sandals-(9,23)
Face-7
Eyebrows-(7,19)

*The Custom Girl*:
Hair-Medium Length-(36,20)
L.Torso-Leather Body Suit-(1,27)
Neck-Nobles Cape-(1,07)
Arms-Bandit's Gloves-(1,27)
Feet-Taped Boots-(1,27)
Face-1
Eyebrows-(36,20)
Eyes-(1,09)


----------



## Quoll (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks Mori, i'll try em when I get home. Were you able to come up w/ anything for Saber? Lemme know if more pics are needed. The anime is Fate/Stay Night.


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 26, 2006)

right now is when she appears

*Saber*:
Hair-Priest Wig-1(10,18) 2(1,25)
M.Torso-Pirate's Shirt-(1,25)
Neck-Bell Choker-(1,22)
U.Legs-Heavenly Dress-1(1,27) 2(1,22)
Socks-Type X Socks-(1,27)
Feet-Leather Boots-(1,27)
Face-3
Eyebrows-(10,18)
Eyes-(22,23)


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Mar 26, 2006)

wow your thread is still alive i guess my wish nof good fortune actually worked ^^

i will post a picture....  (it must be a pain in the a** to actually make these characters with the limited clothes...)


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 27, 2006)

yeah, it's a bitch, specially when you figure out that the girls have so many extra things that would be great for the guys too but aren't on there, such as the fox mask which would make a perfect ANBU mask....


----------



## Quoll (Mar 28, 2006)

True. That mask would be awesome. I wish the girls had better armor to select from. Most of the breastplates are ugly.


----------



## Kai927 (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey, could you do one for Rock Lee?


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 28, 2006)

I'll say this once, Rock Lee, and Gai are impossible, the hairstyle isn't like anything on SC3, and the clothes are a no go as well.

@Quoll: i just wish they'd put some of the girl's equipment to the guys


----------



## Slipknot (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey, can you make Luffy (One Piece), Gaara, Naruto, Alucard (Hellsing), Cloud (Final Fantasy), Goku (Dragon Ball Z/GT), or Mugen (Samarai Champloo) PLEASE (any one will do)? If you make one/some/all of them, plaese send me a message!


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 29, 2006)

i know that Gaara, Luffy, and Goku are impossible. Mugen's a possiblity. get me stocks of the other 2 and i'll see what i can do


----------



## Moritsune (Apr 3, 2006)

*Rikimaru*:
Hair-Medium Hard-(1,10)
M.Torso-Warrior's Robe-(1,27)
Waist-Dougi-Obi-(1,27)
U.Legs-Matabiki-1(1,27) 2(1,14)
Socks-Tabi-(1,27)
Feet-Straw Sandals-(9,24)
Face-9
Eyebrows-(1,10)

*Cloud*
Hair-Medium Hard-(10,19)
L.Torso-Sleeveless Shirt-(25,26)
Arms-Bandit's Gloves-(2,02)
Shoulders-Metal Shoulders-(26,26)
Waist-Barbarian's Belt-(2,02)
U.Legs-Stealth Pants-(26,26)
Feet-Boots-(4,01)
Face-6
Eyebrows-(10,19)


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Apr 18, 2006)

hey fuhrer, can i offer to help? i've played the game for a few days and i've been experimenting with different things to try and make bleach and naruto CaS and i might be able to get a few pictures if my sister can lend me her digital camera


----------



## Moritsune (May 16, 2006)

ah, shit, yeah, any help is appreciated, specially if you can handle taking the pics


----------



## Quoll (May 19, 2006)

mebbe I should dust my copy of the game off now...


----------



## ZE (May 19, 2006)

What about some pic´s? My friend has Hitler shephirot cloud and some others, they look good just like the real’s.


----------



## Moritsune (May 30, 2006)

oh, HN may help out tremendously by posting pics of the characters


----------



## Mugiwara (Jun 7, 2006)

Is it possible to do Kenpachi? If so, I will run out and buy it RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jun 7, 2006)

*steals Quoll's Yoruichi pic* 
Oh and was Tousen done yet?


----------



## Moritsune (Jun 7, 2006)

Kenpachi looks decent with hair down, i've made him and use him. as for Tousen, hasn't been done yet, the hair isn't gonna be able to be matched either. i could still try him out, but the hair will be different for sure


----------



## Mugiwara (Jun 8, 2006)

Moritsune said:
			
		

> Kenpachi looks decent with hair down, i've made him and use him. as for Tousen, hasn't been done yet, the hair isn't gonna be able to be matched either. i could still try him out, but the hair will be different for sure




OMG! I must get this game!!
 How many custom chracters is it possible to do?


----------



## Moritsune (Jun 8, 2006)

well, you can have a maximum of 10 custom characters per memory card, you can delete characters to make other characters though, so meh


----------



## Quoll (Jun 9, 2006)

If you have the hard drive you should copy the save file over, that way you can make another 10 if you feel like it. I did it just to have all the favorite chars on for guests and whatnot.


----------



## Mai Shiranui (Jun 9, 2006)

How's the game itself?  Worth buying?  I have SC2, and it was decent...


----------



## Moritsune (Jun 9, 2006)

yeah, it's definitely worth buying overall, specially with the new RPG mode, it's fucking awesome


----------



## Reaper-Anko (Jun 14, 2006)

* runs in and trips* heya! wuts shakin peoples?!


----------



## mortsleam (Jun 14, 2006)

They should have a anime/manga of this game.


----------



## Moritsune (Jun 14, 2006)

Nightmare said:
			
		

> They should have a anime/manga of this game.


agreed, they could do some great things with the story


----------



## HimuraHenshinHimura (Jun 17, 2006)

OFF TOPIC BUT SOULCALIBUR 3 CAN RUIN YOU OTHER GAMES SAVES.
I AM NOT SURE HOW BUT IT HAS HAPENED TO ME AND MY FRIEND AND ALSO ABOUT 500 OTHER PEOPLE WHO HAVE COMPLAINED ABOUT IT AND 500 ON CONFIRMED REPORTS AND 500 CONFRIMED REPORTS


----------



## Reaper-Anko (Jun 17, 2006)

hey peoples!! ^__^


----------



## Moritsune (Jun 17, 2006)

HimuraHenshinHimura, it hasn't happened to me, and i've played it alot, and have gamesaves on a few of my memory cards.

LuxMomochi, quit spamming in here or i'll have to neg you


----------



## Reaper-Anko (Jun 17, 2006)

meany.......


----------



## Quoll (Jun 18, 2006)

Moritsune said:
			
		

> HimuraHenshinHimura, it hasn't happened to me, and i've played it alot, and have gamesaves on a few of my memory cards.




I've heard of that problem happening. If I remember correctly its triggered by moving/deleting other game files after playing SC3. Hasn't been a prob for me yet.



			
				Moritsune said:
			
		

> LuxMomochi, quit spamming in here or i'll have to neg you



Give 'em time before you neg. We all did some level of noob spamming.


----------



## Moritsune (Jun 18, 2006)

Quoll said:
			
		

> I've heard of that problem happening. If I remember correctly its triggered by moving/deleting other game files after playing SC3. Hasn't been a prob for me yet.
> 
> 
> 
> *Give 'em time before you neg. We all did some level of noob spamming.*


i warned, and she did it again immediately...sorry, but next time it'll resort in a neg for her

and i never had heard of that problem till today


----------



## spanishsamurai (Jun 19, 2006)

Interesting, although I only have SC2...


----------



## Quoll (Jun 20, 2006)

Moritsune said:
			
		

> and i never had heard of that problem till today



I know b/c I used to check the forums at GameFAQS for game info before I got SC3.


----------



## Mugiwara (Jun 27, 2006)

Moritsune said:
			
		

> Kenpachi looks decent with hair down, i've made him and use him. as for Tousen, hasn't been done yet, the hair isn't gonna be able to be matched either. i could still try him out, but the hair will be different for sure



Can you PLEASE write how to do kenpachi?  
*ready to click rep button whenever*


----------



## Moritsune (Jun 28, 2006)

*Kenpachi:*
Hair: styled back (1,27)
Mask: Japanese Eye Patch (1,27)
optional: scar (36,19) [entirely up to you, i myself like it on]
M. Torso: Warrior's Robe (1,27)
Waist: Dougi Obi (1,14)
U. Legs: Samurai Pants (1,27)
Socks: Tabi (1,14)
Shoes: Straw Sandals (9,23)
Face: 13
Lips: (2,07)
Skin: (5,22)


----------



## Mugiwara (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks alot!  *rep*

Is it possible to make Hitsugaya (stock 

and Byakuya? (stock 


That would be great


----------



## Moritsune (Jun 28, 2006)

hmm, i'll see about them when i got more time perhaps, so if you don't mind waiting, they wouldn't be done until July 9th or 10th


----------



## Mugiwara (Jun 28, 2006)

Moritsune said:
			
		

> hmm, i'll see about them when i got more time perhaps, so if you don't mind waiting, they wouldn't be done until July 9th or 10th



No, no, no.. It's alright =) It's okay if you don't do it at all as well, you've done enough alredy. =)


----------



## Moritsune (Jun 28, 2006)

i'll do them if you want, i'm just letting you know that it'll be awhile since i'll be gone for a week starting Friday, and won't have internet access, so it won't be till i get back that they'd get posted


----------



## GeniusShikamaru (Jun 29, 2006)

For those that don't know of this great site:



Go to the Soul Calibur 3 faq and message boards. You'll see lots of topics on CaS(create a soul) of many characters from other games and anime.

As for request  Dante from Devil May Cry or Vergil from DMC3.
and. Guts from Berserk.


----------



## Moritsune (Jun 29, 2006)

they all should be easy to create. did you want Gutts in his berserker armor? or regular?


----------



## Mugiwara (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks =) Then I'll wait

And GeniusShikamaru, I never thought Gamefaqs would have something like that


----------



## Moses (Jun 29, 2006)

try Itachi!!


----------



## Moritsune (Jun 29, 2006)

i've already posted an Itachi i believe, ANBU version, Akatsuki doesn't work on the game


----------



## Ender107 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey i was just reading through this and i dicided to join... i have a pretty good looking gai custom character do you guys want to have the codes for him?

i also have a pretty good Naruto(female form) neither of them are perfect but i still like em =D.


----------



## Moritsune (Jul 9, 2006)

post the formulas if you'd like, doesn't matter. and please, don't double post in here


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jul 23, 2006)

*closed at owner's request*


----------

